# Missouri Breeder Help!



## missourigirl (Jul 26, 2007)

I am new here and just wanted to start by saying that this seems like a very nice group of Maltese lovers!

I am trying so hard to locate a good breeder in Missouri for a good Maltese pet for my husband and I, but am having the hardest time! I am willing to go out of state, but would love to find one here close to home. 

I feel like the range is so broad for puppies. Either cheap and questionable or expensive and reputable. Unfortunately I wish their was reasonably priced and dependable? I just dont have $2000 for a puppy.

I had a breeder zeroed in on and then saw the name on one of the puppymill lists, now I am not so sure. Everything seemed to check out otherwise in terms of a good breeder, except that. 

Thanks also for all the good information about breeders that I have seen posted already! 

Hopefully I will successfully find a new puppy and join this great community!

Thanks!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome to SM







and good luck in your search for a breeder. I guess alot of that will have to do with what price range you are looking for but I imagine you would have to look outside of Missouri. Depending on your price range the members here can further direct you.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Tina


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Missourigirl, you might want to contact Tina of _It's Magic Maltese_. She's one of our members and has gorgeous puppies at very reasonable prices.

http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/


----------



## missourigirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh thank you for the advice! I am in Springfield, Missouri. When my husband and I started researching what breed of dog we wanted we considered all sorts of options. 

We needed a hypo-allergenic breed, something that would be good with kids once they enter the picture, and I love little playful dogs that need (and want to give) all sorts of love and attention! And I am partial to the Females! Sorry boys!

I looked into Bichons, Malti-Poo, Malti-Pom, Malti-Chon, Bich-Poo, but in the end I think I have decided that there is something about the original Maltese breed that I love. I have looked and looked and looked till I am almost ready to throw in the towel because it seems so hard to get the right breeder. But in the end I just want to find a breeder who breeds the Maltese for their health/temperment and because they love them.

I will definitely be contacting Tina because it looks like she has some great puppies at a reasonable price.

Thanks so much!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i have a little to say on the subject.... 

first off, i'm ever so glad you came here to research the breed and go about getting your malt the proper way. 

maltese aren't necessarily hypo allergenic. some people can tolerate them, some can't. i wouldn't go ahead with the purchase until you know for sure. you wouldn't want to offer your home to a puppy then have to rehome her soon after.

i have a male and a female... to tell you the truth, my male is much more loving, loyal and cuddly than my girl. but then again, she's under a year so it may be a puppy phase...? 

malts aren't only beautiful, they are extremely high maintenance. they require diligent, time consuming grooming to keep them tangle free and happy as well as demand an enormous amount of love and affection. before you go ahead with your plans on adding a furry bundle of joy to your family, make sure you're ready for the commitment.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree male malts are awesome







Nothing against the girls but I am so happy I decided on a male. he is perfect for us.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

I would say go with Tina....she is a wonderful person with reasonable price.


----------

